#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Получают ли Лунг смотрящие трансляцию?

## Алексей Шумилин

Получают ли Лунг смотрящие трансляцию? Как это происходит например при трансляции Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. Что об этом говорит лама Йонтен Гиалтсо?


спасибо

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

Интересный вопрос. Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Alekk

ЕСДЛ сказал, что обеты можно принимать через трансляцию в интернете, так как их можно принимать перед изображением Будды. Думаю, для передачи Лунга учитель должен видеть учеников, а не только ученики учителя, как в случае трансляции. Возможно, при двусторонней трансляции все иначе, но этого пока никто не делал, если не ошибаюсь. Насчет ЧННР, как я понимаю, он передает прямое введение в природу ума, а это не Лунг и не Ванг. Там почти достоверно можно определить, получается или нет, через эксперимент. Если получается - отлично, если нет - что ж, попытка не пытка.

Как-то мне приснилась передача Лунга. Я тогда во сне спросил, возможна ли передача Лунга через сновидение. И получил положительный ответ. Но это ни о чем не говорит )

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.12.2010), Дордже (12.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (15.12.2010), Кузьмич (04.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.12.2010)

----------


## Иван Сергеевич

> для передачи Лунга учитель должен видеть учеников


Почему? А если Учитель слепой например?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как-то мне приснилась передача Лунга. Я тогда во сне спросил, возможна ли передача Лунга через сновидение. И получил положительный ответ. Но это ни о чем не говорит )


Ну ЧННР вроде как получал  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (12.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Я ощущаю, когда учитель меня видит и я нахожусь близко, он значительно лучше видит тараканы в моей голове и реагирует на них. Наверное, при взаимодействии "в реале" что-то еще на другом уровне происходит. Эффективнее, как мне кажется, когда учитель рядом. А вообще тема самому интерестна  :Smilie:

----------


## Дордже

Тема обсуждалась много раз. Даже сам ЧННР недавно это объяснял. Смысл в том, что при передаче *лунга*  Учитель находится в состоянии передачи. И если ученик в этот же самый момент смотрит прямую трансляцию то он получает лунг. Т.к передача идет от ума Учителя к уму ученика и расстояние не имеет значения. Если же ученик смотрит запись, то он не получает лунг, тк в этот самый момент Учитель не передает лунг, а может спать или кушать или заниматься своими делами.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (11.12.2010), Keiko (13.12.2010), Khonchok Helek (16.12.2010), Torkwemada (14.12.2010), Zosia (12.12.2010), Алексей Шумилин (12.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (12.12.2010), Иван Денисов (12.12.2010), Иван Сергеевич (11.12.2010), Марица (12.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (12.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (12.12.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

получают ли смотрящие передачу лунг неизвестно,а вот слушающие по-видимому получают.пара моих знакомых задействовали мантры полученные через вебкаст

----------


## Rushny

> ... если ученик в этот же самый момент смотрит прямую трансляцию то он получает лунг. Т.к передача идет от ума Учителя к уму ученика и расстояние не имеет значения...


Не хотелось бы никого расстративать, но есть проблема: "смотреть прямую трансляцю" не ознчает слышать и тем более видеть учителя в режиме реального времени. 
Любой ламер в Интернете может привести целый ряд причин, по которым звук, а тем более видео, доходят до сидядщего у монитора с опозданием. 
Как работающий в отрасли электронных СМИ, свидетельствую, что то же самое происходит и во время радио- и телевещания. 
ИМХО, следует этот аргумент как-то скорректировать. 
Например, убедить всех в том, что звуковой и видеоряд значения не имеют, поскольку все происходит в уме Учителя и ученика (мне только непонятно, как именно это происходит).
Или же лучше найти другие доводы для оправдания лунгов и вангов на расстоянии, которое "не имеет значения".

----------

Nara (26.08.2011), Pedma Kalzang (03.11.2012), Дордже (12.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.12.2010)

----------


## Дордже

> Не хотелось бы никого расстративать, но есть проблема: "смотреть прямую трансляцю" не ознчает слышать и тем более видеть учителя в режиме реального времени. 
> Любой ламер в Интернете может привести целый ряд причин, по которым звук, а тем более видео, доходят до сидядщего у монитора с опозданием. 
> .


это и правда важный момент) я думаю если задержка большая, то увы и ах. т.к это равносильно просмотру записи. просто эта тема совсем недавно обсуждалась ЧННР и он очень четко пояснил этот вопрос. помимо того, что я сказал выше, он неоднократно подчеркнул, что нет никакой разницы между лунгом, полученным на ретрите и через вебкаст.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Для начала было бы не плохо определиться что собой собственно подразумевает "лунг" (устная передача).

----------


## Rushny

> эта тема совсем недавно обсуждалась ЧННР и он очень четко пояснил этот вопрос


В интересах внесения в ситуацию полной ясности, я бы рекомендовал такое прочтение вашего ответа:

1. Всем, кто считает себя учениками ЧННР - отбросить всякие сомнения. Потому, что Он сам так сказал.

2. Всем, кто считает себя учениками более традиционых мастеров - не спешить заменять тысячетелетиями проверенную технологию киберинформационной. А по всем возникающим вопросам консультироваться со своим Учителем.

P.S. Лично мне по нраву прямые трансляции учений лам, монламов и пр. Иногда бывает чувство, что лунги на те или иные практики и передачи мантр вполне  адекватно "доходят". Но я бы не стал ВСЕЦЕЛО доверять этим своим ощущениям, поскольку не могу похвалиться стабильностью в практике.

----------

Alekk (12.12.2010), Legba (12.12.2010), Nara (26.08.2011), Samadhi Undercover (12.12.2010), Svarog (13.12.2010), Zosia (12.12.2010), Дордже (12.12.2010), Иван Сергеевич (12.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Не хотелось бы никого расстративать, но есть проблема: "смотреть прямую трансляцю" не ознчает слышать и тем более видеть учителя в режиме реального времени.


На подобное, помню Андрей Беседин ответил, что и в зале звук сначала слышат первые ряды, потом вторые и т.д.  :Smilie:

----------

Samadhi Undercover (12.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (13.12.2010), Дролма Церинг (01.06.2011), Кузьмич (15.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (13.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Вообще-то, абсолютно все, что мы слышим и видим - это уже в прошлом. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KtSmXHmiqA Тогда получается, что лунг не получал никогда никто  :Smilie:  Ванг, я считаю точно онлайн получить нельзя, потому что одним из условия является наличие ритуальных предметов, а они одновременно в учителя и ученика находться не могут.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Так трансляции Дзогчен общины идут с минимальной разницей времени, так что к этому придираться наверно не стоит...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> потому что одним из условия является наличие ритуальных предметов, а они одновременно в учителя и ученика находться не могут.


...а для чего нужны ритуальные предметы в вашем понимании?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rushny

> На подобное, помню Андрей Беседин ответил, что и в зале звук сначала слышат первые ряды, потом вторые и т.д.


Я не знаю, какую ученую степень Беседин получил в области физики распространения звука, но сильно сомневаюсь, что эти закономерности применимы к трансцедентному акту передачи-получения лунга. Мне лично и неоднократно приходилось наблюдать, как впереди сидящие часто не слышали слов Учителя, в отличие от сидящих сзади. Будда тоже в сутрах отмечал, что не каждый из присутствующих способен его услышать. А ведь одним из качеств будд явлется способность быть понятным и слышимым для всех.
Но если я заблуждаюсь и Беседин-физик прав, то совершенно непонятно, зачем эти трудности увеличивать еще и отставанием (каким бы незначительным оно ни было), спровоцированным тонкостями прохождения оцифрованного звука через шлюзы, серверы, узлы, спутники и т. д., и т.п. и пр. пр.?
От этого лунг более матерым выйдет?

И вообще, о чем мы тут пытаемся рассуждать? Кому полезны все эти наши личные и по определнию ошибочные мнения?
У каждого из нас есть (или должен бы был быть) свой учитель. Как он скажет, так и следует поступать.  Иначе зачем мы их себе выбирали?

----------


## Legba

> Насчет ЧННР, как я понимаю, он передает прямое введение в природу ума, а это не Лунг и не Ванг.


Мне кажется, что "Ригпа Цал Ванг" - это все-таки Ванг. Извините, если чо.
Я думаю, что интернет-трансляции как-то склонны демонизировать, положительно или отрицательно. Не вижу большой разницы - сидеть в многотысячной толпе и слушать перевод в наушниках - или тот же перевод слышать в трансляции. Собственно, ценность Учителя - что он лично тебе, понятным именно для тебя языком может дать пояснения относительно "усредненной" подачи материала. И это, конечно же, сделать кроме как в личном общении невозможно. Можно получить лунги на тышшу-тышш мантр. Или, к примеру, весь "Ринчен Тердзод". ОК, а что делать-то с этим? Квалифицированный Учитель может сказать конкретному ученику - ОК, хорошо что получил лунг. А теперь иди читай мани (делай простирания, выноси говно, зарабатывай бабло, практикуй недвойственность далее везде). Академическая часть обучения - это хорошо и необходимо. А практическая часть - сугубо индивидуальна. Иначе по сей день последователи Кагью строили бы повсюду башни с целью последующей разборки. Каждая болезнь уникальна - и каждое лечение также уникально.

----------

Rushny (13.12.2010), Zosia (25.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (15.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне кажется, что "Ригпа Цал Ванг" - это все-таки Ванг. Извините, если чо.


Таки он тоже может быть получен без трансляции. И вроде как и без учителя, что рядом  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Таки он тоже может быть получен без трансляции. И вроде как и без учителя, что рядом


В теории - однозначно. На практике - я бы не стал на такое закладываться. Понятно, что Тилопу учили дакини. Но сидеть на попе и ждать дакинь - не очень практично... :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (13.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В теории - однозначно. На практике - я бы не стал на такое закладываться. Понятно, что Тилопу учили дакини. Но сидеть на попе и ждать дакинь - не очень практично...


Просто вы не видели коментов на некоторые практики  :Smilie: 
ригпеи цал ванг и во время практики так сказать даруется. Правда вот не во всех такое встречал.

----------


## Legba

> Просто вы не видели коментов на некоторые практики 
> ригпеи цал ванг и во время практики так сказать даруется. Правда вот не во всех такое встречал.


Как не во всех? Везде, где есть самопосвящение из четырех частей (в том числе в Нендро - в Гуру Йоге) - все есть. Другой вопрос - уровень актуальности этого процесса. Это уже, боюсь - личное, от мануала не зависит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Имхо когда рядом Учитель и ученик, не на связи при помощи современных технологий самое главное.

----------

Дордже (13.12.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

http://savetibet.ru/2010/12/13/buddhism.html

----------

Alekk (13.12.2010), Asanga (15.12.2010), Caddy (13.12.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (14.12.2010), Legba (15.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (16.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.12.2010), Вангчен (15.12.2010), Дордже (13.12.2010), Евгений Данилов (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (13.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> ...а для чего нужны ритуальные предметы в вашем понимании?


Не знаю, я ванг пока не получал ни на что - глупый еще, поэтому не разбирался, о наличии ритуальных предметови о том, что они должны быть, прочитал в книге Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы "О дзогчен".

----------


## Asanga

На только что прошедших учениях ЕСДЛ очень хорошо объяснил о возможностях передач через интернет. http://savetibet.ru/2010/12/13/buddhism.html
Если учителю согласно тексту необходимо проверять возможности учеников, то такая односторонняя передача невозможна. На сколько я понимаю при передачи лунга, возможности учеников не проверяются. Таким образом, передача лунга через интернет возможна.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.12.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Извините, но тот, кто получал ванги и лунги напрямую, думаю, уже не станет получать их через интернет, а будет искать прямую возможность связи с Учителем. Потому что у него есть соответствующий прямой опыт.

Те, кто рассуждает, что это возможно, вероятно плохо чувствуют, что при этом происходит. Точно так же, как невозможно поесть пищу через экран или вступить полноценно в союз с партнером. Я уверена, что большинство учеников не способны извлечь пользу из трансляции, не говоря уж о том, что даже те, кто напрямую слушают Учителя, тоже в большинстве своем не разумеют как следует смысл посвящения. ИМХО. Учитель просто создает с ними связь, которая когда-нибудь будет способствовать истинной глубинной практике.

Мне лично и большинству буддистов, с которыми я знакома, необходимо личное присутствие Учителя, особенно, если с ним уже существует глубокая связь. Я ни за что бы не стала подменять его интернетом, хотя лекции и прямые трансляции слушать очень полезно. 

Я считаю, что это очень глубокое, тайное и бережное переживание, и в него необходимо правильное введение и малая физическая отдаленность. Это такого рода опыт, который надо получать непосредственно большинству. Не даром паломники всегда ходили на огромные расстояния. Необходимо быть в определенном месте и в определенном состоянии. Не думаю, что их ученики могут создать у себя дома. Не думаю также, что у большинства учеников может возникнуть правильное понимание без соответствующих внешних опор. 

Идите к Учителям лично. Изыщите все средства. Только если нет абсолютно никакой возможности напрямую получить передачу, тогда можно стараться как получается.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (16.12.2010), Rushny (18.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (16.12.2010), Zosia (25.12.2010), Дордже (16.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Извините, но тот, кто получал ванги и лунги напрямую, думаю, уже не станет получать их через интернет, а будет искать прямую возможность связи с Учителем.


Почему? Освежить завсегда полезно. Вам, Пема, повезло, так наслаждайтесь этим. Но так везет не всем, об этом стоит помнить  :Smilie:  А связь, согласитесь, она от количества обломившихся на посвящении священных субстанций нисколечки не зависит  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (16.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Помнитсо как в МДО, при вступлении в членство, интересовались -  когда и как вы  получили передачу?  и на ретрите ли (живьем), или только по видеокассете (как было раньше)? Если оказывалось, что человек получил прямую передачу по видео или по трансляции, то всё равно рекомендовалось получить напрямую, то есть на ретрите "живьем".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему? Освежить завсегда полезно. Вам, Пема, повезло, так наслаждайтесь этим. Но так везет не всем, об этом стоит помнить  А связь, согласитесь, она от количества обломившихся на посвящении священных субстанций нисколечки не зависит


Освежать надо, согласно принятым на себя обязательствам, ежедневно и неоднократно. Желательно, непрерывно.

Наслаждаться мне некогда. Сколько не делай - недостаточно. Я именно помню о тех, кому не повезло. Тем больше оснований для практики.

А чтобы "повезло", так для этого есть причинно-следственная связь. Тут надо начинать не с инета и не с посвящений, а с Четырех Благородных Истин, Восьмериченого Пути и дальше по канону. А если  "не везет", так это тоже следствие причинно-следственной связи.

Надеюсь, обломившиеся Вам на посвящении субстанции примут несколько более тонкое и трепетное отношение к ним. Чистота и добросовестность, исключительное уважение и правильная речь и в этом случае очень важны именно для ПРАВИЛЬНОЙ связи Учителя и ученика. Если есть связь, то она должна правильно развиваться и подпитываться. Без трепа по этому поводу.

----------

Rushny (18.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (16.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Помнитсо как в МДО, при вступлении в членство, интересовались -  когда и как вы  получили передачу?  и на ретрите ли (живьем), или только по видеокассете (как было раньше)? Если оказывалось, что человек получил прямую передачу по видео или по трансляции, то всё равно рекомендовалось получить напрямую, то есть на ретрите "живьем".


Так и всегда рекомендуется. Но не все могут себе это позволить

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А чтобы "повезло", так для этого есть причинно-следственная связь. Тут надо начинать не с инета и не с посвящений, а с Четырех Благородных Истин, Восьмериченого Пути и дальше по канону. А если  "не везет", так это тоже следствие причинно-следственной связи.


Пема, не у всех есть даже столько времени, сколько есть у Вас  :Smilie:  И у некоторых бывает задел из прошлого. Ну что Вы, право слово, всех под одну гребенку?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Артем, ты очень мне дорог как друг и ваджрный брат.

Хочу подметить для тебя, традиционный Путь более важен, а нововведения лишь для того, что бы помочь начинающим... но он подразумевает что "неофит" зародив удобным в его нынешней ситуации связь, таки встретился с Учителем явно и получил Дхарму в полном объеме.

Кстати, никогда не надо пренебрежительно говорить о ФУНДАМЕНТЕ Учения, таких вещах как:
1. Четыре Благородные Истины!
2. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь!
3. Четыре Безмерных!
4. Практика Принятия Прибежища!
И так далее.

Все мы ученики нашего Драгоценного Учителя и нас Учитель никогда не разделяет, это вот мои такие, а это мои такие.
Но при этом, все же Учитель немножечько, ну самую малость, выделяет тех учеников, которые понимают важность и практикуют ФУНДАМЕНТАЛЬНЫЕ вещи.
Дом никогда не строится без ФУНДАМЕНТА, и его не начинают с КРЫШИ.
И даже когда дом достроен, ФУНДАМЕНТ, не вынимают из под строения, а только укрепляют.
Также и в следовании Глубокому Пути Дхармы Будды.

Многие ванги которые мы получаем, наставления, тайные методы... они как крыша, но фундаментом служат НЕПРЕВЗОЙДЕННЫЕ основополагающие практики переданные Буддой Шакьямуни.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Учитель не раз говорил... не обязательно практиковать Нендро, это сложно, занимает много времени и т.п. Но я сам его сделал ТРИ РАЗА. Если считаете себя очень умными, не делайте Нендро.

Многие вырывают из этого несколько слов и оставляют только - "Не делайте Нендро".
Хотя судя по словам Учителя, он как раз имеет ввиду - делайте Нендро.
Я непосредственно сам слышал будучи ещё очень молодым как Учитель говорил о важности Нендро.
Неужели мы все умнее нашего Драгоценного Учителя и у нас больше заслуг и понимания?

Учитель, которого я переживаю как эманация самого Гуру Падмасамбхавы и это мое непосредственное видиние, и тот три раза сделал Нендро, так чем же мы его круче, что нам не надо выполнять эти глубокие практики.

----------

Zosia (25.12.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И ещё раз, сами трансляции, призванны облегчить нам Путь, но никак не подменить сам акт передачи Учений. Норбу Ринпоче часто говорит о сотрудничестве. 
Все время получать Дхарму только лишь через трансляции, как то однобокое сотрудничество и лишь со стороны Учителя.
Лунг мы получаем, а вот ванг все таки дело по серьезнее, необходимо непосредственное общение с Учителем.

Я уже не раз говорил, что если было все так просто, то Гампопе не было нужды искать Миларепу, а Миларепе искать Марпу.
Марпа вполне был в силе появиться над Миларепой и передать все что требовалось, но он так не сделал. Также и в случае с Тилопой и Наропой.
Зачем Наропа, который в то время уже был великим пандитом Наланды столько времени потратил на поиски Тилопы. Ведь Тилопа прекрасно знал что Наропа его ищет. Тоже вполне мог сделать удаленную передачу Махамудры. 
А Падмасамбхава вообще мог не приезжать в Тибет через все эти перевалы... сидел бы себе в Индии и Уддияне и передавал бы в Тибет, а выдающиеся 25 Учеников вполне могли принять эту передачу.

----------

Denli (16.12.2010), Пема Дролкар (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я уже не раз говорил, что если было все так просто, то Гампопе не было нужды искать Миларепу, а Миларепе искать Марпу.


И тем не менее у Гампопы можно найти замечание (к сожалению текст сейчас не вспомню, поскольку один раз встречалось) о том, что если человек в будущем изучит несколько текстов Гампопы (включая ламрим и некоторые другие), то это равносильно личной встрече с ним.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

и Падмасамбхава так говорил и Цзонхапа, и Лонгченпа.
Я думаю потому что в этих текстах изложена сама суть их понимания, реализация т.ск.

Это все равно что заглянуть в разум Лонгченпы и увидеть его мысли, видиние.

А хорошо бы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Учитель не раз говорил... не обязательно практиковать Нендро, это сложно, занимает много времени и т.п. Но я сам его сделал ТРИ РАЗА.


Вообще-то ННР, насколько я помню, неоднократно говорил про два раза. Лонгчен Ньинтиг.

Непонятно только - для чего потребовалось делать два или пусть даже три раза?
Многие тибетские учителя разных школ, традиционные учителя, вполне разрешают и допускают до своих высоких посвящений и участия в ретритах с "тайными" наставлениями, если вы выполнили или выполняете  нондро в другой традиции.




> Если считаете себя очень умными, не делайте Нендро.


Это тоже слова Намкая Норбу Ринпоче?  :Wink: 

 Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче для своих учеников создал программу СМС. Базовый уровень Санти Маха Сангхи - это можно сказать и есть подготовительные практики - дзогченовское нендро:
Семь лочжонгов;
Четыре безмерных;
Три вторичных практики для самтэн;
Два вида отсутствия собственной природы;
Практика медитации и начитывания мантр Трех Корней;
Рушены;
Семдзины;

На всё даются отдельные наставления-рекомендации по количеству и по времени.  Это можно посмотреть в книге "Драгоценный Сосуд". 
Чем вам не нендро?

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хочу подметить для тебя, традиционный Путь более важен, а нововведения лишь для того, что бы помочь начинающим... но он подразумевает что "неофит" зародив удобным в его нынешней ситуации связь, таки встретился с Учителем явно и получил Дхарму в полном объеме.


Тем не менее слова того же ЧННР "...среди моих учеников больше понимания смысла Учения, чем в Тибете." Все это хорошо, но к моменту, когда я встретился с ЧННР лично я уже имел возможность практиковать целый год, благодаря трансляциям. 

Насчет основы - я не отрицаю ее необходимости, но поверь мне на слово, что о ценности человеческой жизни я узнал несколько больше, стоя у гроба своего двоюродного брата гораздо раньше, чем взял в руки книги ЕСДЛ, Гуру Ринпоче, сутры и т.д. Просто иногда рассказы о том, что надо-де сначала в деталях заняться этим, а не тем напоминают мне известную историю о первом посвящении ЧННР у Чангчуба Дордже. Да о ценности человеческой жизни, Четырех Безмерных, Восьмеричном Пути и прочем всю жизнь нужно помнить. Но из этого не вытекает, что я всю жизнь должен только этим и заниматься.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И ещё раз, сами трансляции, призванны облегчить нам Путь, но никак не подменить сам акт передачи Учений.


Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что 3 раза в год Ринпоче делает Всемирную Передачу только для того, чтобы кто-то об этом услышал и приехал к нему лично на ритрит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дордже

Не понимаю смысла дискуссии. ЕС Далай Лама, Кармапа уже высказали свое мнение насчет данного вопроса. Вот ссылка. Смысл сводится к тому, что все зависит от самого человека и если человек тупит или просто тусуется, ванг он не получит даже если будет стоять рядом с Учителем. Не понимаю противников современных технологий. Жалко вам чтоли, что у большего количества людей появится возможность соприкоснуться с Учением? Более того, может они еще и практиковать начнут, а там и Учитель не за горами... Тут радоваться надо! Да и нам, как будущим бодхисатвам работы будет меньше  :Smilie:

----------

Zosia (25.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.12.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну хорошо, будем считать это пробой пера для тех, у кого нет другой возможности :Smilie:  Вот только принципиальный вопрос - не брать на себя обязательств, если не готов.

И мне кажется, что если нет другой возможности, как только через инет - то и не готов. Лучше, наверное, думать так. Да чего там говорить. 99,9% из нас как следует не готовы..... :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну хорошо, будем считать это пробой пера для тех, у кого нет другой возможности Вот только принципиальный вопрос - не брать на себя обязательств, если не готов.


Обязательств при передаче лунгов обычно как-то нет.




> И мне кажется, что если нет другой возможности, как только через инет - то и не готов.


Не факт.




> Лучше, наверное, думать так.


Это ваше мнение.  Ведь даже принятие обетов может происходить без непосредственного участия учителя или нахождения его поблизости.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обязательств при передаче лунгов обычно как-то нет..



А слово "передача", что, только лунги предполагает? Мне казалось, тут это не было спицифицировано.





> Это ваше мнение.  Ведь даже принятие обетов может происходить без непосредственного участия учителя или нахождения его поблизости


Смотря каких обетов. И насколько правильно человек знает о смысле и содердании прямой передачи. К сожалению, в силу многих причин это крайне трудно. Трудность также состоит в том, что многие не понимают правильно отношений "Учитель-ученик". 

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...925600787.html

Что касается готовности и неготовности - это вопрос конкретно каждого подводимого. Вопрос только, к чему он готов и как. И сможет ли он проявить свои накопленные благие качества в полной мере. И что он сам по этому поводу про себя знает. И насколько поймет то, что ему надо делать.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Лично я против подмены понятий, а на счет современных технологий, то я ещё в середине 90-х предлагал организовывать веб-трансляции, от моих слов до дела прошло почти десять лет.

Также, я стороник традиционного Пути. Потому что он проверен тысячелетиями.
А на счет своих учеников, ну тут... время покажет. Не хотел бы перечить Учителю, но не считаю многих в ДО образцами понимания Учения. 
Если это было бы так, то Дугаровы не дистанцировались бы от многих деятелей ДО.
Вот.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну хорошо, будем считать это пробой пера для тех, у кого нет другой возможности Вот только принципиальный вопрос - не брать на себя обязательств, если не готов.
> 
> И мне кажется, что если нет другой возможности, как только через инет - то и не готов. Лучше, наверное, думать так. Да чего там говорить. 99,9% из нас как следует не готовы.....


Пема, Вы никогда не сталкивались с ситуацией, когда вживую дается ванг, а после объясняется насколько человек попал?  :Smilie: 

Помнится как-то по-моему Рангрига Ринпоче попросили в кавказской деревеньке дать Прибежище. Он лама - отказать не может. Дал. Потом поясняет, что теперь Вы, господа, буддисты. Курочку рубить нельзя, теленочка резать нельзя, водовку вкусную кушать нельзя и далее по списку. Народ, мол, как так? Мы ж православные. Мы за благословением пришли, а нас на тааакоооеее развели  :Smilie:  

И другой пример малолетних детей, получивших передачу в ДО и до встречи с Учителем успевших пару личных ритритов сделать.

Так что кто и к чему готов - вопрос спорный. И интернет - не критерий. Вы вот тоже наверное к Учителю на машине едете, а не простираниями подползаете.  :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Фишка в том, что все по своему правы.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

Друзья, конечно, Учения (ведущие к освобождению и просветлению) получать следует всеми доступными именно для нас способами и технологиями, путями и способностями... ну а как иначе то?! =) В любом случае, лучше уж получить такое Учение хотя бы даже в записи, чем не получить его вообще  :Cry:  Здесь же всё относительно... вот например сократив время задерки той же записи до секунд (а кто их считал?=) получается практически прямая трансляция, сократив же растояние до зоны досигаемости (зрительной-слуховой) упс... оказываемся на аудиенции  :EEK!:  ну, и что из того то?! ведь только сократив (усмирив) блуждания своего ума мы получаем освобождение  :Big Grin:  Что же до лунга, то на вопрос "получили или нет", может ответить только "принимающая сторона", исходя из собственной практики, при чем тут форум? (неужели то как здесь проголосуют, что то изменит в той самой практике?!=)
з.ы. и, как уже здесь говорилось, если уж соприкосновение с тексами Учителей (их чтение, изучение и постижение) "равносильно личной встрече с ним", то что уж там говорить про формат аудио-видео записей оных?! а мы тут всё с какими то лунками носимся  :Cool:

----------

Alekk (17.12.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, Вы никогда не сталкивались с ситуацией, когда вживую дается ванг, а после объясняется насколько человек попал? 
> 
> Помнится как-то по-моему Рангрига Ринпоче попросили в кавказской деревеньке дать Прибежище. Он лама - отказать не может. Дал. Потом поясняет, что теперь Вы, господа, буддисты. Курочку рубить нельзя, теленочка резать нельзя, водовку вкусную кушать нельзя и далее по списку. Народ, мол, как так? Мы ж православные. Мы за благословением пришли, а нас на тааакоооеее развели  
> 
> И другой пример малолетних детей, получивших передачу в ДО и до встречи с Учителем успевших пару личных ритритов сделать.
> 
> Так что кто и к чему готов - вопрос спорный. И интернет - не критерий. Вы вот тоже наверное к Учителю на машине едете, а не простираниями подползаете.


Да, Артемушко, я в курсе многогранного многообразия подводимых и казусов, происходящих с ними :Smilie:  очень много людей, которые думают о себе сильно завышая самооценку :Smilie:  Это так проявляется неведенье. 

 Если Вы мне даете Ваше чесблагорслово, что прямая передача вангов и лунгов по инету полезна большому колву народу, я вообще слагаю свою клавиатуру к Вашим ногам.

Поэтому я не берусь особо судить, в силу отсутствия мудрости, о том, кто-что может, а просто полагаюсь на слова моих Учителей. Они откровенно говорили о том, что большинство из нас много не может и не умеет. И это, думаю, очевидно, если судить по нашим же высказываниям на БФ. И предпочитаю не развивать своих и чужих иллюзий. Ну, а тот, кто может, тот уже не сомневается, не беспокойтесь за них :Cool: 

Ну, а дальше в буддизме, как говорит наш дорогой Дорже Дугаров, должно проявляться уважение и следование определенным правилам. Есть определенная этика, чистота Трех Дверей. Если так поступают высокие ламы и ринпоче - нам-то уж и подавно так надо бы, думаю. 

Каждый понимает, как сумеет проникнуть в суть. И лучше, вероятно, быть скромным и дисциплинированным хотя бы внешне, даже если умом охватываешь все. И слегка кое о чем помалкивать :Smilie: Это лучше, чем давать людям ложную надежду и то, что может увести в сторону. Ну, а дальше это только вопрос личных заслуг и накопленных знаний и умений. Я совершенно только "за", чтобы каждый смог подхватить и унести побольше отовсюду и использовать это поглубже и поэффективнее. Пусть пробуют и так, и эдак, и таким образом получат свой собственный опыт.

Я к Учителю даже на самолете лечу :Smilie:  И он всегда меня учил опираться на здравый смысл :Smilie:  Но если он скажет, что так мне полезнее - не заленюсь и простираючись.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Ребят, ну согласитесь, что смотреть в ящик это одно, даже если учение онлайн, а видеть учителя - это совсем другое. Я вот практикую более-менее стабильно всего месяцев 6, но на себе прочуваствовал. Например, когда в уме у тебя какой-то вопрос крутится во время лекции, тут учитель посмотрел на тебя - и раз, на него ответил  :Smilie: ) А если все онлайн, то куда он будет смотреть? В камеру?

----------

Майя П (19.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Например, когда в уме у тебя какой-то вопрос крутится во время лекции, тут учитель посмотрел на тебя - и раз, на него ответил ) А если все онлайн, то куда он будет смотреть? В камеру?


Ооооо, тут каждый раз после трансляций ЧННР народ рассказывает историй хороших и разных о том, какой их вопрос мучил и как точно на него ответил Учитель во время Учения.  :Smilie:  Причем каждый считает, что ответили именно ему.  :Smilie:  Не знаю, может это зависит от уровня мастера

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.12.2010)

----------


## Борис Буровин

> Ребят, ну согласитесь, что смотреть в ящик это одно, даже если учение онлайн, а видеть учителя - это совсем другое. Я вот практикую более-менее стабильно всего месяцев 6, но на себе прочуваствовал. Например, когда в уме у тебя какой-то вопрос крутится во время лекции, тут учитель посмотрел на тебя - и раз, на него ответил ) А если все онлайн, то куда он будет смотреть? В камеру?


В этом вы  неправы, когда меня одолевают какие-то вопросы, во время трансляции Ринпоче как будто знает о них и отвечает. Всё зависит от преданности к Гуру и без разницы какое расстояние разделяет нас....по поводу практики и передачи полученной через интернет, могу успокоить, у самого пока только такой опыт, всё работает в зависимости от способностей получившего (низкие, средние, высокие). Я вот около года в ДО уже, провёл несколько личных ретритов, достаточно практикую ежедневно, а результаты слабоваты...это не говорит, что передача не дошла, это говорит о моей личной силе и качестве практики, опять же покуриваю, отвлекаюсь от осознавания и т.д. Но результаты есть точно, что-то из методов использовал, работает и хорошо. Так что долой сомнения! Тибетские йоги по несколько лет в ретритах и тоже не всё идеально всегда...

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.12.2010), Вангдраг (19.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Так никто ж и не сомневается, я говорю о том, что интернет не заменяет личной встречи с учителем. Вы то уже грамотные все, в реале тоже много чего повидали, наверное, связь с учителем у вас уже есть, поэтому и расстояния вам ни по чем, а тут народ новый сейчас вас почитает и решит, что зачем тогда учителя ездить искать - посмотрел трансляцию и всё, эффект тот же самый. Не тот же самый. Это как сравнивать общение с другом по скайпу и сидя с ним в кафе за чашкой кофе. Взаимодействие, обмен информацией и радость от общения во втором случае происходит значительно интенсивнее. Иначе мы бы на улицу в наше время совсем не выходили. А в случае с учителем так вообще другой уровень.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А теперь представьте, что в прошлый вебкаст было почти 2000 подключений. Причем, допустим, наше подключение - это я и моя жена. Где-то это десяток и более человек. А теперь скажите пожалуйста, реально ли организовать личную встречу Учителя для всех этих людей? Просто физически.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А теперь скажите пожалуйста, реально ли организовать личную встречу Учителя для всех этих людей? Просто физически.


 Но трансляции приводят и к таким последствиям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16763&page=2

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тогда речь должна идти о том, а НУЖНО ЛИ ЭТО ВООБЩЕ данному подводимому в данный момент? 

Мне кажется, что просто надо копить заслуги. Простым даянием и так далее. И стараться осваивать матчасть в азов.

 О качествах Учителя, Трех Драгоценностях, карме и прочее. 

Далее, надо старательно осваивать базовую нравственность и воздержание от дурных поступков, а также помогать другим, чем возможно.

Таким образом можно создать условия не только для полноценной практики, но и для встречи с Сангхой. Чистая мотивация и искренность, а также накопление знаний - это критерий практики. Ваджраяну практикуют осознанно и с определенной мотивацией. Лучше, наверно, никуда не торопиться. Я знаю многих очень глубоких и знающих монахов, которые могут лично получать посвящения совершенно спокойно. Но они не стремятся практиковать тантру, потому что считают себя к ней не готовыми.  

Удивительно, что многие новички в буддизме считают себя готовыми.

----------

Lion Miller (20.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Но трансляции приводят и к таким последствиям:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16763&page=2


Нет. Если человек действительно хотя бы прочел "Драгоценный сосуд", то он бы не задавал таких вопросов. Или задал бы хотя бы тому же Игорю Берхину, Саше Пубанцу или другим инструкторам. 

Далее, скажите пожалуйста, а получившие ванг лично гарантированы от подобных вопросов?

Помнится с практикой Ваджракилайи в прошлом году даже после недельного Друбчена не все разобрались

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тогда речь должна идти о том, а НУЖНО ЛИ ЭТО ВООБЩЕ данному подводимому в данный момент? 
> 
> Мне кажется, что просто надо копить заслуги. Простым даянием и так далее. И стараться осваивать матчасть в азов.


Пемочка, свет моих очей да это мстя за Артемушку, Вы просто немножко не в курсе системы Санти маха сангхи в ДО. Там как раз то о чем вы говорите прописано. Но если Вам вот сейчас надо делать Гаруду, чтобы избавиться от опухоли, то сначала превозмогая боль простирания, постанывая освоить правильное воззрение и т.п., или все-таки приступить, а по ходу дела осваивать?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Нет. Если человек действительно хотя бы прочел "Драгоценный сосуд", то он бы не задавал таких вопросов. Или задал бы хотя бы тому же Игорю Берхину, Саше Пубанцу или другим инструкторам. 
> 
> Далее, скажите пожалуйста, а получившие ванг лично гарантированы от подобных вопросов?


Так я же не утверждаю, что  вебкасты  -  это плохо. Но вебкасты могут и запутать моск )). 

 С Пема Дролкар  по последнему сообщению согласен.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так я же не утверждаю, что  вебкасты  -  это плохо. Но вебкасты могут и запутать моск )). 
> 
>  С Пема Дролкар  по последнему сообщению согласен.


Вспоминая историю Ваджракилайи, можно и лично ванг получить, и быть одним из 2-х учеников, и все равно стать Рудрой  :Smilie:  Так что есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нету ли жизни на Марсе...  :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> А теперь представьте, что в прошлый вебкаст было почти 2000 подключений. Причем, допустим, наше подключение - это я и моя жена. Где-то это десяток и более человек. А теперь скажите пожалуйста, реально ли организовать личную встречу Учителя для всех этих людей? Просто физически.


Вряд ли для всех получится. Я с вами абсолютно согласен. Моя мысля заключается в том, что вебкасты - это очень-очень хорошо, но живая встреча - гораздо лучше. И первое не заменяет второе, особенно если это касается новичков, у которых связи с учителем хорошей еще нету.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Но если Вам вот сейчас надо делать Гаруду, чтобы избавиться от опухоли, то сначала превозмогая боль простирания, постанывая освоить правильное воззрение и т.п., или все-таки приступить, а по ходу дела осваивать?





> Далее, скажите пожалуйста, а получившие ванг лично гарантированы от подобных вопросов?


Артем,  благодаря интернет-трансляциям и лунгам, полученным по трансляции, есть отдельные люди, которые не то что посвящений не принимали, но и лам-то вблизи не видели, и сами для себя не могут ответить - а приняли ли они Прибежище или нет. Они поняли, что практика Гаруды - это от рака, практика Амитаюса или Мандаравы - для долгой жизни, Симхамукха - от кодовских чар, Ваджрапани - от паралича, Одзер Ченма - для бизнеса и путешествий, Дзамбала - для богатства и др.  Но как-то опускается или прослушивается тот момент, что практика  этих дэватов  - это  в первую очередь  полный метод для достижения реализации. Если бы было такое понимание - то не присылались бы записочки для Ринпоче  с просьбами типа "а дайте мне такую мантру, чтобы муж не ушел".
Так же странно видеть практегов, получивших Учение от ННР через интернет, но думающих, что они могут теперь получать и применять вообще все практики всех традиций, и Лонгдэ, и дзогрим, и  Палдэн Лхамо, при этом ни вангов, ни наставлений не получавших. Еще более странно, если при этом человек  практикует  Иисусову молитву, учение Дон Хуана, мусульманские "мантры", НЛП, цигун и каббалу.
Потом и появляются всякие  вопросы - А в Дзогчен Общине все такие? А ученики Намкая Норбу - буддисты ли, принимают ли они Прибежище? и т.д.

Что-то я не совсем понимаю - Как это можно по интернету получить лунг на садхану например Килайи или на практику  Гуру Дракпура, начать выполнять её, а правильное возрение уже затем по ходу дела осваивать? Конечно я не говорю сейчас про отдельные исключительные мантры - например Тары или Авалокитешвары.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (20.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что-то я не совсем понимаю - Как это можно по интернету получить лунг на садхану например Килайи или на практику  Гуру Дракпура, начать выполнять её, а правильное возрение уже затем по ходу дела осваивать? Конечно я не говорю сейчас про отдельные исключительные мантры - например Тары или Авалокитешвары.


Лунг всего лишь передачи текста чтением. Так что хоть по радиотрансляции, хоть по инету, хоть сидя рядом с учителем - получить всё это можно.

А правильное воззрение в общем-то и после личных встреч не у всех получается.
Так что и лично увидеть - тоже не панацея. 
А вот книги изучать по соответствующей тематике - никто не запрещал. И в общем-то рекомендуется

----------

Артем Тараненко (20.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Лунг всего лишь передачи текста чтением. Так что хоть по радиотрансляции, хоть по инету, хоть сидя рядом с учителем - получить всё это можно.


Это понятно. Но есть нюансы - когда просто лунгом не обойдешься. Это в ДО можно получить  только лунг, без посвящения сосуда  и  далее выполнять садхану с преображением себя в божество, хотя что в школах сарма, что в нингма - так не делают, садхану без ванга, а только после одного лунга - можно только зачитывать. Хотя сам ННР редко посвящения с бумпой, субстанциями всё же проводит. Но не об этом речь.
 Также можно думать - что получил. 



> А правильное воззрение в общем-то и после личных встреч не у всех получается.
> Так что и лично увидеть - тоже не панацея. 
> А вот книги изучать по соответствующей тематике - никто не запрещал. И в общем-то рекомендуется


Аха. Послушал местный панк Хибибулин интернет-трансляцию, получил лунг на Гуру Дракпура, скачал в инете текст, думает - дай-ка я попробую чудо-практику, авось вштырит!))))
Или Бох-то - он один! Что Саваоф, что Аллах, что Шива, что Самантабхадра с его ригпой! Чё заморачиваться-то!  Ещё тут вот где-то чудодейственные  мантры предлагают получить за 1500 рублей, или можно вообще в интернете получить - дай-ка я свое финансовое положение поправлю или мужей к себе приворожу! )))

----------

Майя П (21.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ...Но как-то опускается или прослушивается тот момент, что практика  этих дэватов  - это  в первую очередь  полный метод для достижения реализации. Если бы было такое понимание - то не присылались бы записочки для Ринпоче  с просьбами типа "а дайте мне такую мантру, чтобы муж не ушел".


Аким Иваныч, родной мой, ну кто ж виноват, что человек прослушал то, что Ринпоче каждый раз повторяет на той же трансляции и переж передачей лунгов на практики? Ну не Ринпоче же!?  :Smilie:  А сейчас к Пема Рангдролу на Красного Дзамбалу не за тем же пойдут?




> Еще более странно, если при этом человек  практикует  Иисусову молитву, учение Дон Хуана, мусульманские "мантры", НЛП, цигун и каббалу.


Опять же, от этого тоже никто не застрахован. Но это совершенно ничего не значит




> Что-то я не совсем понимаю - Как это можно по интернету получить лунг на садхану например Килайи или на практику  Гуру Дракпура, начать выполнять её, а правильное возрение уже затем по ходу дела осваивать? Конечно я не говорю сейчас про отдельные исключительные мантры - например Тары или Авалокитешвары.


Аким иваныч, ну а теперь давайте от обратного. Вы приезжаете в Кунпенлинг или еще куда, где некий лама дает Учение, отсиживаете там недельный ритрит и?.. Ну давайте тогда БФ закрываем, пока в Таиланде полностью сутры не освоите, к тантре не подходите.  :Smilie:  Про Дзогчен вообще молчите и не заикайтесь  :Smilie:  так получается?

Вы забываете слова ЧННР о том, что если у вас нет связи с Учением Дзогчен, то Вы из кожи вон вылезьте, но не получите Вы это Учение. А если Вы добрались до этих самых практик, то вероятно в предыдущих воплощениях чем-то полезным занимались. Вероятно даже реализовали уровень сутры и может даже еще что посерьезнее  :Smilie: 

Потом несерьезный практик он недолго всей этой тантрой-мантрой занимается  :Smilie:  Потому и существуют открытые трансляции и закрытые трансляции, а так же трансляции и ванги у того же ЧННР. Где можно - там транслируется, где неможно, там пожалте лично и по всем правилам вплоть до ограничения числа участников. Ну будут Одсер Ченма читать. Может пользы не будет. но и не повредит  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пемочка, свет моих очей да это мстя за Артемушку, Вы просто немножко не в курсе системы Санти маха сангхи в ДО. Там как раз то о чем вы говорите прописано. Но если Вам вот сейчас надо делать Гаруду, чтобы избавиться от опухоли, то сначала превозмогая боль простирания, постанывая освоить правильное воззрение и т.п., или все-таки приступить, а по ходу дела осваивать?


Насчет света очей расстаяла :Smilie: 
Я, знаете ли, трудно верю в чудеса. Для меня важно увидеть, есть ли у конкретного человека плоды практики и благодаря каким методам. Хощь- не хошь, причинно-следственную связь для определенного результата строить придется. Не все же мгновенно "вспоминают" накопленное :Smilie: Я знаю некоторых получивших передачу через эту систему. Мне кажется, что чуда в этих случаях не произошло. 

Что касается избавления от опухоли - я тут же побегу к врачам и к учителям, буду трезво искать средство и прочее, читать книгу Ламы Сопы Ринпоче "Абсолютное исцеление" еще и еще раз. И бездумно, без четкого понимания, что я делаю и зачем, и полезно ли мне это, лечить свою опухоль точно не буду. Может, мне и не полезно опираться в этом вопросе на Гаруду.

А вообще я считаю, что мы все постоянно пребываем в состоянии тяжело больных, пока мы в самсаре. Но средство ищется и применяется через ПОНИМАНИЕ СУТИ МЕТОДА ЛЕЧЕНИЯ. И лучше без этого не приступать. Хотя обращение с молитвой к Трем Драгоценностям о помощи должно всегда присутствовать.

----------


## Борис Буровин

Почитал посты выше...пишу из своего опыта, получал прибежище в Гелуг и Кагью лично, но только после получения Прямого введения (причём через трансляцию), что-то осознал. Ринпоче передаёт Дзогчен, а это не Тантра чистой воды где обязательно требуется ванг с ритуальными предметами...здесь и по словам самого Ринпоче передача знания и практики осуществляется совсем по другому, надо просто понять то, что передаёт именно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, а не другой Учитель, ведь у каждого Гуру свои методы и не всегда в рамках определённой линии или традиции. Для изучения теоретических и практических  методов ДО, лучше всего конечно почитать "Драгоценный Сосуд". А против  опухолей, надо идти ко врачам и одновременно делать Красного Гаруду, просто развить силу мантры быстро навряд-ли получится, если конечно нет серьёзных связей из прошлого и т.д. Про свой опыт повторюсь, Передачу получил, практикую, что-то работает, что-то нет, но это всего лишь вопрос времени и усердия...тут всё-же главное понять суть этого конкретного учения и не поддаваться сомнениям...такое тоже было. Пема Дролкар, как вы хотите понять есть ли плоды практики? Вот за счёт практики Мандаравы я ещё на ногах.

----------

Вангдраг (22.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> [COLOR="Pink"]Мне кажется, что чуда в этих случаях не произошло.


Пемочка, радость моя, я вам более того скажу, чудес не бывает  :Smilie:  Всякое чудо в какой-то момент становится обыденностью.  :Smilie:  мы вот с вами выросли без интернета и мобильных телефонов, а теперь это такая обыденность  :Smilie:  Так и в этом случае, только по-другому.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Попутный вопрос: где можно скачать/купить "Драгоценный сосуд" ?  :Smilie:  Есть ли в сети, свободной продаже или только через ДО?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Попутный вопрос: где можно скачать/купить "Драгоценный сосуд" ?  Есть ли в сети, свободной продаже или только через ДО?


Через ДО. Свяжитесь с Ларой Радченко, она подскажет к кому обратиться.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.12.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А вообще я считаю, что мы все ...


Эт не конкретно на этот пост а вообще на ваши изречения в этой теме. Вы куда-то каким-то образом выпнули один важный момент... деятельность Сангхи ведется с соглосованием с Учителем. И можете считать про себя и других, что вам заблагорассудится... готов, не готов... только это не ученики фантазируют про какие-то передачи лунгов вангов и вообще Учения через интернет.. так передает Учитель. И странно читать такие вещи от последователя Ваджраяны... где Гуру корень всего.
А то что ученики глупые, так это по-умолчанию.. иначе учениками бы не пришлось быть. только толку-то про других.. со своей бы умудриться справиться.

PS: Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче вообще описывал случай общения между Учителем и Учениками только через письма... и как-то оно работало.

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Это понятно. Но есть нюансы - когда просто лунгом не обойдешься. Это в ДО можно получить  только лунг, без посвящения сосуда  и  далее выполнять садхану с преображением себя в божество, хотя что в школах сарма, что в нингма - так не делают, садхану без ванга, а только после одного лунга - можно только зачитывать. Хотя сам ННР редко посвящения с бумпой, субстанциями всё же проводит. Но не об этом речь.
>  Также можно думать - что получил.


и слава Буддам, а то бы друг друга поубивали бы..или так кого-нибудь случайно..... начитывая мантры.... (если бы все было серьезно)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Попутный вопрос: где можно скачать/купить "Драгоценный сосуд" ?  Есть ли в сети, свободной продаже или только через ДО?


 Пожалуйста, только  потом не вывешивайте ДС у себя на сайте.  Не комильфо это.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.12.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Пожалуйста, только  потом не вывешивайте ДС у себя на сайте.  Не комильфо это.


Все что есть у меня на сайте - взято из открытых источников.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Все что есть у меня на сайте - взято из открытых источников.


Иногда эти источники - не совсем чистые. Например на одном из вроде бы уважаемых  сайтов по тибетской медицине выложены тантрические  садханы, в частности  практика Гуру Дракпура. Пусть это будет на ихней совести. Но если к примеру Вы скопируете и также выложите это открыто - то Вы уже не можете сбросить ответственность или перевести стрелки на тот источник откуда скопировали. Предъява о неуважении передачи также коснется и Вас. Надо уметь отвечать за себя.
Некоторые тексты Намкай Норбу Ринпоче просит не распространять за пределами круга людей - учеников, получивших передачу от ННР. Пренебрежение просьбой Учителя - также свидетельствует о неуважении.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче вообще описывал случай общения между Учителем и Учениками только через письма... и как-то оно работало.


Если этот отдельный случай подходил бы  ко всем, то остается только сорадоваться удаче таких учеников. Имеют выдающиеся заслуги!

 ЗЫ: Просто  каждый повсеместно  мнит себя именно таким везунчиком ).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Иногда эти источники - не совсем чистые. Например на одном из вроде бы уважаемых  сайтов по тибетской медицине выложены тантрические  садханы, в частности  практика Гуру Дракпура.


Да нет ее уже там  :Smilie:  Убрали по просьбам трудящихся  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Иногда эти источники - не совсем чистые. Например на одном из вроде бы уважаемых  сайтов по тибетской медицине выложены тантрические  садханы, в частности  практика Гуру Дракпура. Пусть это будет на ихней совести. Но если к примеру Вы скопируете и также выложите это открыто - то Вы уже не можете сбросить ответственность или перевести стрелки на тот источник откуда скопировали. Предъява о неуважении передачи также коснется и Вас. Надо уметь отвечать за себя.
> Некоторые тексты Намкай Норбу Ринпоче просит не распространять за пределами круга людей - учеников, получивших передачу от ННР. Пренебрежение просьбой Учителя - также свидетельствует о неуважении.


Тексты, что ЧННР просит не распространять, я и не распространяю из уважения к моему учителю, как ,например, упомянутую садхану Гуру Драгпура, которая у меня имеется, но не выложена на сайте. 
В целом тема интересная, и не раз поднималась, не хочу офтопить но вкратце скажу, что я за свободный безвозмездный обмен информацией, практиками и пр. И в этом отношении мне очень нравятся  сайты http://www.buddism.ru, http://spiritual.ru/ и пр., форум Сураджа и т.д., в т.ч. и тот самый сайт по тибетской медицине). Чьи либо предъявы мне абсолютно безразличны, так как считаю лучшим уважением к передаче донести возможность ее получения до как можно большего числа живых существ. Скачавшему садхану так или иначе потребуются наставления и пр. по ее практике, лунги и ванги также отбрасывать не стоит. Тому кто имеет передачу или может ее получить текст садханы пригодится еще более.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ЗЫ: Просто  каждый повсеместно  мнит себя именно таким везунчиком ).


Каким везунчиком? причем тут мнить себя кем-то? *так учит Учитель*, и не о чем собствено говорить. Может стоит все-таки прежде смотреть, что делает Учитель, а не выдумывать какие другие дурачки? Как передавать Учение это задачка для Учителя, ученику всего-лишь стоит быть внимательным.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.12.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Да нет ее уже там  Убрали по просьбам трудящихся


Да там она. Её и не думали убирать, как и другие  закрытые тантрические практики. Там же в том числе и лекции и выступления ННР.
 Подробности послал  Вам в личку.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если этот отдельный случай подходил бы  ко всем, то остается только сорадоваться удаче таких учеников. Имеют выдающиеся заслуги!
> 
>  ЗЫ: Просто  каждый повсеместно  мнит себя именно таким везунчиком ).


Аким Иваныч, я тут с Нирдошем абсолютно согласен. "Не оставайся в сомнении" - один из заветов  :Smilie: 

Ну и насчет общения с Ринпоче - это действительно факт, подтвержденный многими практиками. Есть такая сиддха, когда ЧННР пишешь с вопросом, к концу письма уже имеешь ответ на поставленный вопрос.  :Smilie:  Ну как-то так получается. Причем проверялось неоднократно путем все-таки-отправки письма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Аким Иваныч, я тут с Нирдошем абсолютно согласен. "Не оставайся в сомнении" - один из заветов 
> 
> Ну и насчет общения с Ринпоче - это действительно факт, подтвержденный многими практиками. Есть такая сиддха, когда ЧННР пишешь с вопросом, к концу письма уже имеешь ответ на поставленный вопрос.  Ну как-то так получается. Причем проверялось неоднократно путем все-таки-отправки письма.


Так оно и есть. Все ответы пребывают в нашем пространстве сущности ума, в неотличимом состоянии от состояния  Учителя, который ознакомил. Поэтому  гуру-йога  -  наилучшее общение и связь с коренным Учителем. Получая во время практики благословение (джинлаб), можно получить и ответы на насущные вопросы. Но часто вопросы как-то сами уходят )).  
Только  второй завет Гараба Дордже "не оставаться в сомнении" -  несколько не совсем о том, что мы здесь обсуждаем. По крайней мере в моем понимании, но это из другой оперы.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Согласен насчет гуру-йоги, все именно так и есть.
А вот "Сосуда" в Киевском Order SSI Ukraine на продажу нет ( получил сегодня ответ по электронке...
 Артем, как связаться с Ларой Радченко? (можно в личку)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пожалуйста, не сочтите за оффтоп. Просто оченно показательные небуддийские цитатки по заданной теме: 

- В то время, как теоретически и технически телевидение может быть реальностью, я не верю в его коммерческий и финансовый успех, развитие ТВ-технологий - даром потраченное время.

Ли ДиФорест, 1926

- У радио нет будущего.

Лорд Кельвин, британский физик и математик

- Хорошо информированные люди знают, что по проводам невозможно передавать голос. Даже если подобное станет возможным, практического применения такая технология не найдет.

Редакторская колонка в Boston Post, 1865

- Брюшной отдел, легкие и мозг навсегда закрыты от вмешательства хирурга.

Сэр Джон Эрик Эриксон, хирург королевы Виктории, 1873

- Японский автопром не может активно внедриться на американский рынок.

Business Week, 2 августа, 1968

- Бурить для поиска нефти? Вы имеете в виду бурить скважины в земле для поиска нефти? Вы с ума сошли.

Рабочие, которых Эдвин Дрейк посвятил в своей проект по бурению нефтяных скважин в 1859

- Аэропланы - интересные игрушки, которые никогда не смогут стать полезными на войне.

Маршал Фердинанд Фош

----------

filoleg (24.12.2010), Sergio (26.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (24.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Согласен насчет гуру-йоги, все именно так и есть.
> А вот "Сосуда" в Киевском Order SSI Ukraine на продажу нет ( получил сегодня ответ по электронке...
>  Артем, как связаться с Ларой Радченко? (можно в личку)


Тираж ДС закончился.
В феврале будет новый тираж.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.12.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Тираж ДС закончился.
> В феврале будет новый тираж.


Ок. Будем ждать)

----------


## ullu

Если вы очень хотите заниматься, то есть идея попросить через ВОЙС у других практикующих старое издание ДС в подарок или по другому.
Иногда у людей две книги есть, старое издание и новое. В новом есть некоторые исправления, но можно начинать заниматься и по старому, а потом новое себе приобрети, когда оно выйдет.
Ну это как вариант просто.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.12.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ничего страшного , подожду и куплю новое издание. Благо есть что практиковать).

P.S. Если все же у кого из практикующих есть электронный вариант старого издания - буду очень благодарен  :Smilie: .

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тираж ДС закончился.
> В феврале будет новый тираж.


Фига се. Его ж было вагон.

----------


## Борис Буровин

Логос, написал вам в личку

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.12.2010)

----------

